# EOTech help???



## fox1371 (May 14, 2011)

I haven't been around in a little while due to work but I've come into some problems and figured I'd check out what input you guys have.  We're all working with the EOTech 552 and noticed some things that we are not sure are correct.  After spending some time zeroing from 25m I finally managed to get a good zero with my shot group being with 3/4".  I then went back to the 50m line and shot again and found that my shot group was 6-8" above the point of aim.  I found this to be quite a drastic change and was wondering if this is normal.  Confirmed all of this with 3 different shooters and all of their shot groups were much higher at 50m, however some were only 3" higher while others were as high as mine.  I'm not very well versed on the EOTech at all so any input is always appreciated.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 14, 2011)

No freaking idea.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 14, 2011)

Yes it's normal and has nothing to do with EoTech, it's more so to do with the line of bore vs the height of the sight from the bore line and distance of range. 50m BZO will give you a pretty flat bullet flight from 50-250 roughly 2.5 inches in change. However it's high at 0 to 50m, normally about 4 inchs but can very from rifle to rifle, you also are about 8 inchs low at 300m.


----------



## mike_cos (May 14, 2011)

I'm sorry but...I thought EOTech was for very close range targets (or close)... have you to break into Madison Square Garden?.. LOL


----------



## AWP (May 15, 2011)

How many battery/ power failures do you guys see with EOTech's?


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> How many battery/ power failures do you guys see with EOTech's?



Speaking for my team- None.  No problems at all, actually.  In fact, we still have a very very very very veryveryvery old early model on one of our less-lethal shotguns and it worked just fine the other night when a beanbag was called for.

I'm still getting used to the Eotech magnifier; I'm planning to run it through its paces getting ready for/shooting at the NPRC.


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I'm sorry but...I thought EOTech was for very close range targets (or close)... have you to break into Madison Square Garden?.. LOL



Mike,

It excels at close ranges, but I've made 600m hits on steel without issue (or the magnifier, but it's much easier with one ).


----------



## policemedic (May 15, 2011)

JAB said:


> Yes it's normal and has nothing to do with EoTech, it's more so to do with the line of bore vs the height of the sight from the bore line and distance of range. 50m BZO will give you a pretty flat bullet flight from 50-250 roughly 2.5 inches in change. However it's high at 0 to 50m, normally about 4 inchs but can very from rifle to rifle, you also are about 8 inchs low at 300m.



This is pretty much why our team adopted the 50m zero.


----------



## mike_cos (May 15, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Mike,
> 
> It excels at close ranges, but I've made 600m hits on steel without issue (or the magnifier, but it's much easier with one ).


wow... not bad... but EOTech is made to  point the target with both eyes... (istinctive shooting)


----------



## amlove21 (May 15, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> ...entire post...



The 50m zero with an M4 allows for the least amount of bullet travel (or hold off). This info can be found all over the internet, many times with specific ballistic tables, graphs, and sweet videos. Line of sight, line of bore, bullet trajectory all play a role. JAB covered it pretty well. 50m zero puts your point of aim/point of impact out to 200m, meaning you hit what you aim at (the 1MOA red dot in the center of an EOTech) at 50m and 200m. Down and dirty, but there is so much info out there open source you can do the research on your own. Green Eyes Black Rifles is an excellent source.



mike_cos said:


> I'm sorry but...I thought EOTech was for very close range targets (or close)... have you to break into Madison Square Garden?.. LOL





mike_cos said:


> wow... not bad... but EOTech is made to point the target with both eyes... (istinctive shooting)



While the EOT may be considered a true "reflexive sight", it's as accurate as your eyes and the shooter. It allows you to use both eyes in a CQC/CQB type environment, but you can close one eye for the distant shot if you need to. Ive done both, with comparable distance (400-600m) with no magnification. If you know your hold off, and can actually shoot a weapon, the EOT is a great sight. And the flip down 3x mag you can get makes distance shooting feasible, too.



Freefalling said:


> How many battery/ power failures do you guys see with EOTech's?


I have never had a batt problem with the EOT, and I have used both the double A and the 123 versions. Something like 800 hours battery life.



policemedic said:


> This is pretty much why our team adopted the 50m zero.


Your team is right.


----------



## AWP (May 15, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Speaking for my team- None.





amlove21 said:


> I have never had a batt problem with the EOT, and I have used both the double A and the 123 versions. Something like 800 hours battery life.



Interesting and thank you for the replies. I ask because I've been told (I have zero experience with them) that the springs in the battery compartment would lose tension and cause the sight to die. I don't have a dog in the fight, I was curious what your experiences were. Danke.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Interesting and thank you for the replies. I ask because I've been told (I have zero experience with them) that the springs in the battery compartment would lose tension and cause the sight to die. I don't have a dog in the fight, I was curious what your experiences were. Danke.


 
Sounds like some stuff that Mr. Pat Rogers has been putting out.................and I would not agree with him on it.

9mths in Anbar on one set of batteries and not one problem.


----------



## AWP (May 15, 2011)

Pat Rogers? I've read enough on that guy to discount his opinions.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Pat Rogers? I've read enough on that guy to discount his opinions.


 
Okay, I had a buddy take his carbine course and came back telling me the same stuff about the batteries......So I figured it was the same stuff he was spreading. My persoanl experince with the EOTech, is that the AA battery model's are better in regards to longevity. I am all EOTech & ACOG for a carbine.....


----------



## amlove21 (May 15, 2011)

Yea, I have never had a battery die on me, and I have used an EOT my entire career. Never had a problem with a single EOT losing "spring integrity" either, I have used the same one now for about 2 years at home station. Batteries loaded the entire time.

Doesn't mean there isn't an issue; just means I haven't had it, ya dig?


----------



## policemedic (May 16, 2011)

I'm anal and mandate battery changes once a month, but I know that it's probably unnecessary even if we leave the sights on for 8 hours a day (using the automatic shut off, which is what I do).  I've never seen the low batt warning; I just like to be careful.

I've never had one fail to work.  Some of ours have been dropped, they get bumped in the cars, they're generally abused.  They just work.  Which isn't surprising, since I'm unlikely to stress the system as much as a deployed infantryman will, and the EoTechs seem to work just fine in that environment.

I may replace mine someday (particularly if I get a good price after the T&E of the newer models I'm setting up  ) but it's running fine and it's about 8 years old.


----------



## mike_cos (May 16, 2011)

policemedic said:


> I'm anal



Hey PM... WTF?.... what do you mean?


----------



## policemedic (May 16, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Hey PM... WTF?.... what do you mean?



:-"


----------



## fox1371 (May 16, 2011)

Awesome information.  I will be re-zeroing at 50m and have been suggesting that others do the same.  Another example of my love for the site haha.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 16, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Interesting and thank you for the replies. I ask because I've been told (I have zero experience with them) that the springs in the battery compartment would lose tension and cause the sight to die. I don't have a dog in the fight, I was curious what your experiences were. Danke.


I hate the EOTech. I'm a 68 Kinda guy, that stupid thing used to shut off in firefights left and right. That's the LAST thing I need when balls deep in someones house and we're being engaged. Same thing on stress shoots too, I've had a horrible time with the thing killing itself. My team had NO SHIT, 2/75s fastest run time during CS a couple years ago, but we all had EOTechs and they all kept shutting off so we ended up missing pie targets. YES, we did PCC's PCI's and shit, the sight just sucks ass.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 16, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> I hate the EOTech. I'm a 68 Kinda guy, that stupid thing used to shut off in firefights left and right. That's the LAST thing I need when balls deep in someones house and we're being engaged. Same thing on stress shoots too, I've had a horrible time with the thing killing itself. My team had NO SHIT, 2/75s fastest run time during CS a couple years ago, but we all had EOTechs and they all kept shutting off so we ended up missing pie targets. YES, we did PCC's PCI's and shit, the sight just sucks ass.



Funny I have broken two M68's in Baghdad......I'll never trust my life to one again.


----------



## RAGE275 (May 16, 2011)

JAB said:


> Funny I have broken two M68's in Baghdad......I'll never trust my life to one again.


I won't deny the fact that they break, I mean, the new ones are kinda cheap. However, breakage, compared to simply not working, I'd rather avoid the latter.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 16, 2011)

What EOTech model were you useing? I think the most durable optic I have used has been the ACOG TA31F....You can run it for CQB but it's a little harder, not bad though.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 17, 2011)

Love the EOTech.  They don't work for everyone though.  A certain percentage of people have a problem acquiring the "heads up display" feature of the sight. I could never shoot with both eyes open until I started using the EOTech.  Of course ACOG is the bees knees too.  I like them both.  Then there's the whole "EOTech clone debate.  I would just opt for the real thing.  The reasons are significant.


----------



## Etype (May 20, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> wow... not bad... but EOTech is made to point the target with both eyes... (istinctive shooting)



That's not instinctive shooting, that's called aiming with both eyes open or reflexive shooting- hence 'reflex sight.' Instinctive shooting or 'point shooting' is the stuff the Jedburghs used to train in, think James Bond style one handed shooting stance from concealment- not a good practice for anyone with any modern training.

Speaking on the EOTechs, I've always thought automatic shutoff was a terrible idea for a piece of combat equipment, whether it's a sight, a camera or whatever. I'm an Aimpoint or Trijicon user myself. An M68 with a lithium battery will last YEARS in the on position- swap it out on your birthday and you can't go wrong. The newer model M68s are super tough, the COMP 4s I think they are. The only problem I've seen with the older ones is the mount, which can be fixed with a LT upgrade. The Aimpoint Micros are the hot fire for a reflex sight, if i was in the market for one that's what I'd buy.

I'm currently using a Trijicon Accupoint 1-4x which I shoot with both eyes open on 1x. It gets me out to 500-550m which is all I really can expect from a 10.5" M4.  It's a tritium/fiber optic deal like the ACOGs, and super tough like everything made by Trijicon.  I used to be in the "you don't need magnification on an M4 crowd," which is definitely true on the range with full exposure E types, IPSCs, and white painted plates, but a brown head on a mud brick background is hard to pick out- even at 100m.


----------



## 18C4V (May 20, 2011)

We had a bad batch of Eotechs during the surge for OIF V.  The solution was to open up the battery case and re-set the batteries and the Eotech would work again. These were the 552's with the 123 batteries.


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 20, 2011)

18C4V said:


> We had a bad batch of Eotechs during the surge for OIF V. The solution was to open up the battery case and re-set the batteries and the Eotech would work again. These were the 552's with the 123 batteries.



Bummer.  Good poop distro on the fix for that problem, thanks.  You were among the lucky ones who got some of that bad production run eh?   That incident  knocked ET's rep for awhile as well it should have,  but they seem to be back on track.  They need to lower the price on the damn things though because it's only a matter of time before a competitor builds something better that does the same thing for less and some might argue already have.  But to me a simple red dot reticle doesn't pick up the same or as quickly as the ET reticle nor have quite the same FOV.


----------



## Etype (May 20, 2011)

And they need to loose the POS ARMS mounts.


----------

